# Chassis Intrusion Switch



## vmail (Jun 24, 2003)

Hi my mb is Asus P4C800 Deluxe

There are 3 pins

+5VSB_MB
Chassis Signal
GND

The jumper is on Chassis Signal and GND, I have put the switch on Chassis Signal and GND but that does not work, I have tested the switch


----------



## Drifters (Aug 23, 2002)

Have you tried enabling intrusion in the BIOS?


----------



## vmail (Jun 24, 2003)

must already be activated, cos when i power the pc it says

Chassis Intruded, System Halted!


----------



## Drifters (Aug 23, 2002)

I'm confused??? What are you trying to do??? Are you trying to get it to work or trying to take it off???


----------



## vmail (Jun 24, 2003)

I am trying to get the Chassis Intrusion Function to work


----------



## Drifters (Aug 23, 2002)

vmail said:


> *must already be activated, cos when i power the pc it says
> 
> Chassis Intruded, System Halted! *


Doesn't this means it is working???


----------



## vmail (Jun 24, 2003)

no, if the switch is open or closed I get the same message


----------



## Drifters (Aug 23, 2002)

Once the intrusion has been enabled and you open the box you should get that message. Even if the box is closed.

Disable the intrusion and power on the PC and lett it boot. After shutting down the PC, power it back on and re enable the intrusion. And DO NOT open the box up or you will see the massage again. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## vmail (Jun 24, 2003)

oh i know that, i removed the power cable for 1 min but i still get the same problem


----------



## Drifters (Aug 23, 2002)

Yeah, but you have to disable intrusion first and power on the PC to make sure it's disabled and then shut it back down. Then enable the intrusion again and next time the box is open you will get the intrusion message. If the box isn't open there is no message. That's how I did it on the Dell Optiplexes that I've worked on.


----------



## vmail (Jun 24, 2003)

done that several times,

jumper has a resistance of 0 Ohms
switch has a resistance of 1.2 Ohms (closed position)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

vmail said:


> *Hi my mb is Asus P4C800 Deluxe
> 
> There are 3 pins
> 
> ...


Did you happen to try putting the switch between +5VSB_MB and Chassis Signal?


----------



## vmail (Jun 24, 2003)

the cables are stuck together, +5VSB_MB is slighlty out of reach, dont want to do any damage, i could detach the cable, will try in the morning


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Since the chassis intrusion switch is probably designed to let you know if someone opens the case when it's turned off, I'd guess that it would have to be connected to something other than ground.  The +5VSB_MB pin happens to have voltage whenever the power plug is in the wall, even when the system is turned off. It seems logical that it would be the thing to use, and by jumpering to ground you should be disabling the chassis intrusion feature.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

*:O*

one would think a simple switch should be not too much of a problem, i cant even honestly see what the problem is...

on mine, i have to go to the bios screen and reset open case status.... (which requires a password)


then it will reboot fine

~BoB~


----------

